# Hankus beer pics



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

cause I'm soooooo booooooored


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome pics ,,,,,,,, thanks for sharing


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2012)

Artistic photography!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 24, 2012)

holy cow...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 24, 2012)

Natty light as well as Keystone light?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Awesome pics ,,,,,,,, thanks for sharing



More 



shakey gizzard said:


> Artistic photography!



Thanks 



dawg2 said:


> holy cow...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

That be some cheap beer brotha!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Natty light as well as Keystone light?



yep 



hdm03 said:


> That be some cheap beer brotha!



I got cheap taste


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think this is a great topic, we all could post our own pics and when we are thru the wows can come behind us and pick up the cans.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 24, 2012)

Will trade honey for free beer.......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

couple more

#1 is from the Tree Dodger  No actual roads were involved 

#4 is talking to his future assassinator


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Will trade honey for free beer.......



hmmmmmm........even cheap beer


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

Beer porn!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> hmmmmmm........even cheap beer



I like beer.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Beer porn!



                       



Bitteroot said:


> I like beer.



I know the feelin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think this is a great topic, we all could post our own pics and when we are thru the wows can come behind us and pick up the cans.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I like beer.



I LOVE beer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

A couple more


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

Beer completes me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Durn....you are bored!!! 

All you need is some slow blues!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



for the cleanin crew


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Beer completes me



It jus fills in my gaps 



Jeff C. said:


> Durn....you are bored!!!
> 
> All you need is some slow blues!!!



so bored  An thanks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got caught up in all the excitement. Here is my attempt at artistic expression.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> for the cleanin crew


 shoot, that ain't EVEN a challenge for Jman!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think this is a great topic, we all could post our own pics and when we are thru the wows can come behind us and pick up the cans.



'Scuse me?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I got caught up in all the excitement. Here is my attempt at artistic expression.



excellent job  



Keebs said:


> shoot, that ain't EVEN a challenge for Jman!



I know  He done it faster than we could keep up even with a start like that


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

A couple artistic ones

#1 as a grillin table

#2 showin how much I care


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> A couple artistic ones
> 
> 
> #2 showin how much I care


 where'd ya leave the kidlet?????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where'd ya leave the kidlet?????



At the store as collateral


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> 'Scuse me?



Was wanderin when you two would show up


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Was wanderin when you two would show up



and we all knew they would


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> At the store as collateral









mudracing101 said:


> Was wanderin when you two would show up





Hankus said:


> and we all knew they would


 ya'll would think we were mad if we didn't pop in & sling a few skillets at ya'll's hard noggins!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll would think we were mad if we didn't pop in & sling a few skillets at ya'll's hard noggins!



Just as long as ya'll have washed em


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just as long as ya'll have washed em


that's LilD's territory, 'member?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I got him back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's LilD's territory, 'member?



I gave up on her doin the dishes


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't know Hankus liked beer, I thought he was a Bartles and James kinda guy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mebbe drafts


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I didn't know Hankus liked beer, I thought he was a Bartles and James kinda guy.



They make beer


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They make beer


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got him back


 ~whew~


mudracing101 said:


> I gave up on her doin the dishes


 me too........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

A beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> A beautiful sight to behold.



complete with styrofoam coolers


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> complete with styrofoam coolers



Ah yes....had to make a malted beverage run tonight.


----------



## cramer (Jul 24, 2012)

Now I'm thirsty


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

cramer said:


> Now I'm thirsty



Take yer pick


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> for the cleanin crew



Danged man thats a lot of beer cans and such and cheap ones too......I know someone who's yard looks like that.That would be about a months worth for him.His are all the same though,Budweiser.........He saves all his can and takes them to the recycling center,say's it's like getting free beer.He recently quit for two weeks,was talking about and telling me look how much weight i lost after two weeks of not drinking beer,I told him yea right.I saw him the other day coming out of the store with a six pack of tall boys,told me well i was board........Thats some mondo pro beer drinkin right there.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2012)

One!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Danged man thats a lot of beer cans and such and cheap ones too......I know someone who's yard looks like that.That would be about a months worth for him.His are all the same though,Budweiser.........He saves all his can and takes them to the recycling center,say's it's like getting free beer.He recently quit for two weeks,was talking about and telling me look how much weight i lost after two weeks of not drinking beer,I told him yea right.I saw him the other day coming out of the store with a six pack of tall boys,told me well i was board........Thats some mondo pro beer drinkin right there.



We watch for bargains an keep at it 6,7,8 days a week


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> One!



wrong tread


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> wrong tread



Thats pretty quick for 8 beers and a shot!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Thats pretty quick for 8 beers and a shot!



true dat


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 24, 2012)

I have yet to see any BEER in this thread.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 24, 2012)

Ahhh,  here is one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

HandgunHTR said:


> I have yet to see any BEER in this thread.







HandgunHTR said:


> Ahhh,  here is one



Whats the coffee fer


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We watch for bargains an keep at it 6,7,8 days a week



Looks like your working on the premiums tonight though.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 24, 2012)

natty light? Mods should change thread title to "carbonated urine pics"


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 24, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> natty light? Mods should change thread title to "carbonated urine pics"



That is why I posted a pic of a real beer.

So I didn't have to edit the title.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> natty light? Mods should change thread title to "carbonated urine pics"



I'll drink whatever you wanna buy, but dont get halfway an think were through


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll drink whatever you wanna buy, but dont get halfway an think were through



yeungling is only $1 per 12 pack and tastes 100X better. not top shelf by any means but at least it tastes better than nasty light.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> yeungling is only $1 per 12 pack and tastes 100X better. not top shelf by any means but at least it tastes better than nasty light.



Where do I find this beer for $1 per 12 pack. I want to get me some.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> yeungling is only $1 per 12 pack and tastes 100X better. not top shelf by any means but at least it tastes better than nasty light.



Well if they were a dolla a dozen here I'd drink them


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Where do I find this beer for $1 per 12 pack. I want to get me some.





Hankus said:


> Well if they were a dolla a dozen here I'd drink them



BEER MATH RAWKS dont it bro


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

I could save enough money to go to a beer festival.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I could save enough money to go to a beer festival.



then we could sample enough "real" beer to see whats what


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

Like I would know the difference.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Like I would know the difference.



Dont they all taste the same after 7 or so


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

I was in Pine Mtn Ga last month at the resturant there and did not see any Amer. type beer on the menu so I ordered an Indian pale ale WHooooo. Did not know you make beer taste that bad. The owner said I had to cultivate a taste for it. I could cultivate a 1000 acres of poison ivy quicker.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Where do I find this beer for $1 per 12 pack. I want to get me some.



haha missed a word, $1 MORE per 12 pack


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> haha missed a word, $1 MORE per 12 pack



Bubble buster, I had already told my wife I had found a way put $1000 a month back in the budget. Now where am I going to find that kind of money?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I was in Pine Mtn Ga last month at the resturant there and did not see any Amer. type beer on the menu so I ordered an Indian pale ale WHooooo. Did not know you make beer taste that bad. The owner said I had to cultivate a taste for it. I could cultivate a 1000 acres of poison ivy quicker.



I ain fond of ipa much, bout 3 times a year keeps me cured



ryanh487 said:


> haha missed a word, $1 MORE per 12 pack



Cheap beer wont let ya lose yer place


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Bubble buster, I had already told my wife I had found a way put $1000 a month back in the budget. Now where am I going to find that kind of money?



Spittin in the cans adds weight....jus sayin


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Spittin in the cans adds weight....jus sayin


I might just sell my treeing walker, he aint treed nothing lately but the wifes cat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

One of my all-time favs!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

The proper way to ice your knee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks like a good beer river Nic, but is it in south Ga?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> That looks like a good beer river Nic, but is it in south Ga?





Yep, both pics are. First pic is our very own Kinchafoonee Creek, about a half mile from my house. Second pic is the patio at our cabin on Lake Seminole.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Carfil Nic, some ain kindky to cheep beer in these parts


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, both pics are. First pic is our very own Kinchafoonee Creek, about a half mile from my house. Second pic is the patio at our cabin on Lake Seminole.



Makes me home sick. I sure miss the piney woods of south Ga. Spent many a day on the Ohcklochnee, the Flint, Little river, the Altamha, Satilla, and any  little creek we could find down that way.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a great looking "beer" creek Nic!

You got any fish in that creek?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> A couple artistic ones
> 
> 
> #2 showin how much I care


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2012)

HandgunHTR said:


> That is a great looking "beer" creek Nic!
> 
> You got any fish in that creek?





Yessir. If it swims in southwest Georgia, it`s here in this creek. There`s even some shoal bass in this stretch. Most notably, are the redbellies. Some of the purtiest colored ones I`ve ever seen.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

Me and Ozzy having a beer at the barn.








Beer at lunch.







Beer by the propane campfire at the barn.







Lonely beer.







Beer at night.







Airport beer.







Closeup beer.







Boat beer.







Chilly beer.







Backseat beer.







Lazy beer.







Beer helping with fire.







More beer at barn.







Beer by the boat.







Beer with rabbits.







Blackie and me at barn with beer.







Back porch beer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

HandgunHTR said:


> Ahhh,  here is one


eeewwwwww motor oil...


ryanh487 said:


> natty light? Mods should change thread title to "carbonated urine pics"


play nice!!


Hankus said:


> I'll drink whatever you wanna buy, but dont get halfway an think were through


sport drankin anyone?


T.P. said:


> Me and Ozzy having a beer at the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sir have your priorities straight..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Making me thirsty.

Glad to see your partner is not getting half cocked. 

Gotta try one of them PBR's one day.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you sir have your priorities straight..



You get as much out of life as you put into it....and I put a lot of beer into life.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jul 25, 2012)

I got an original Natty Lite party hat... Made by my cousin a few years ago. I only break it out for special occasions like weddings, groundhog day, Wednesdays and divorces.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I got an original Natty Lite party hat... Made by my cousin a few years ago. I only break it out for special occasions like weddings, groundhog day, Wednesdays and divorces.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Me and Ozzy having a beer at the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a pet choopycabra named ozzy?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 25, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I got an original Natty Lite party hat... Made by my cousin a few years ago. I only break it out for special occasions like weddings, groundhog day, Wednesdays and divorces.



The hat is very artistical!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

Me and Ozzie at the barn again.







Disk harrow beer.







Deer camp beer.







A variety of beers.







Tractor beer.







Beer feeding fish.







A beer pic of beers.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Me and Ozzie at the barn again.


You sure do spend an awful lot of time at the barn with the dogs!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You sure do spend an awful lot of time at the barn with the dogs!!



I like dogs more than most people....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I like dogs more than most people....



Good dawgs is hard to come by  An fine taste in beer if i ever seed it. Michelob is my dads favorite


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

That ragged ol swamper flung a cravin on me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Before last weekends flyin lesson


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 26, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I like dogs more than most people....







Hankus said:


> Before last weekends flyin lesson



OH Lawd


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That ragged ol swamper flung a cravin on me



Represent!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2012)

That Original Coors is hard to come by for us Northerners, I haven't seen it in a while. A mighty fine drank though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That ragged ol swamper flung a cravin on me





Here`s to you, Hankus!


----------



## flattop (Jul 26, 2012)

This shirt is what you need!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

T.P. said:


> That Original Coors is hard to come by for us Northerners, I haven't seen it in a while. A mighty fine drank though.





Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to you, Hankus!



Was buying Coors yesterday when i noticed it was out of date,, so i went with some Miller high lifes. Ya'll be careful at the Pig they had a lot of beer out of date.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to you, Hankus!



Now that looks like a party waiting to happen. 



mudracing101 said:


> Was buying Coors yesterday when i noticed it was out of date,, so i went with some Miller high lifes. Ya'll be careful at the Pig they had a lot of beer out of date.



Out of date beer. YUCK!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Now that looks like a party waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> _*
> Out of date beer. *_YUCK!


 Down right Nasty!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2012)

Nicodemus should be a professional alcohol photographer. He got skillz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Nicodemus should be a professional alcohol photographer. He got skillz.






Annnnddddd, Hanky should be a prufessional alkiehol dranker !!


----------



## jonjon528 (Jul 26, 2012)

Been checking this thread pretty regularly enjoyin' the pics.  Hard not to notice that that Maker's Mark Bourbon is bout empty. I don't drink often, but I think I'm about to make a run to the store.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2012)

as a duck deterant


----------



## Goat (Jul 29, 2012)

*tuff to beat these 2*

unless you have some Iron City


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

A few from grill prep Saturday.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

Yestiddy for my pea pickin bud livin in exile up north


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

from the bar at 5:07


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2012)

watchin the garden an clouds from the hog pen


----------



## coltday (Aug 2, 2012)

Birthday weekend in Athens. Note: I took ALL photos


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> watchin the garden an clouds from the hog pen



Relaxing view right there


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 3, 2012)

some booze shots from one of my favorite places... I'll be back there in 27 days


----------



## T.P. (Aug 4, 2012)

Tilted Kilt beer.


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 4, 2012)

U still drankin that green mellon powerade mixture, are didja put that'n ta rest?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnddddd, Hanky should be a prufessional alkiehol dranker !!



Yes Sir!!! He puts me and others to shame. That boy got skills..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

Strych9 said:


> U still drankin that green mellon powerade mixture, are didja put that'n ta rest?



Lawd no Wonder that stuff didn kill me 



T.P. said:


> Yes Sir!!! He puts me and others to shame. That boy got skills..



There ain no room fer fence sitters so, I train like an Olympian


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lawd no Wonder that stuff didn kill me
> 
> 
> 
> There ain no room fer fence sitters so, I train like an Olympian


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lawd no Wonder that stuff didn kill me
> 
> 
> 
> There ain no room fer fence sitters so, I train like an Olympian



Yep, ole Hankus kinda puts ya in da mind of a olimpian awright. All dem hours an hours of trainin an all.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, ole Hankus kinda puts ya in da mind of a olimpian awright. All dem hours an hours of trainin an all.



My medal


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2012)

Wii the beer dawg an plantin kabobs. Gotta be careful plantin kabobs, without plenty of water all you'll get is toothpicks


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

Ltd......pbr


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ltd......pbr



That.....

is art.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2012)

Lil mornin crick wadin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lil mornin crick wadin



Dangit man......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 5, 2012)

Rex's Birthday Dinner. Can't have BBQ without Yuengling! (The beer was for me- he got Kool aid )


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

I took some nice beer pictures, but cant post them because, I cant figure out how to get my 1972 polaroid instant camera hooked up to this computer.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

the Schlitz series

The intro 

Why we dont let the dawg drink 

The parting shot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> That.....
> 
> is art.












Dang Drankus, is there ANY beer you won't drank ???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Drankus, is there ANY beer you won't drank ???



Not that I know of


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2012)

I jus realized like half my latest pics are fuzzy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My medal


Like that P38!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Over ran with em'. Taste like chicken?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

I dunno, but heard they were edible


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dunno, but heard they were edible



A half dozen would be good on  soda cracker.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Go ahead. Knock it off. I dare ya'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a few.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Enjoying the first fire of the year


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I jus realized like half my latest pics are fuzzy



Nah. Not really. 

Beer for my horses.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Time for a bath. Cowboy cadillac and the Beest!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just a good cold one will do.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a good cold one will do.



If you are drinking that right now.....I am so jealous.


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread should be a Sticky:


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> If you are drinking that right now.....I am so jealous.


Last night , looks good dont it


bluemarlin said:


> This thread should be a Sticky:


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Last night , looks good dont it



Well yea, duh 

They died so young


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 29, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Cheers!



I'll drink to that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Been a while , thought i'd post a recent cold one pic. Hope to get some new ones over the next couple of days


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

I love cold beer


----------



## Dub (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll begin with my most recent brew.







One of my all time favorites is Shiner Bock.








Another favorite:





An occasional Guinness is satisfying.




This version was tasty.




Red Stripes are always a hit, too.




Best of the low calorie-low carb brews that I've tried.  It'll do, I suppose, until a real beer can be found.






Great for cooling off after some 95 degree, 1,000% humidity afternoon yardwork.  Killed a pair of these as I contemplated firing up the grill later.



These resulted from the thirst quenching pair....followed by a Modelo or two....



Good, light suds, here. 






Another very refreshing post-yardwork brew.




Dark and demented.  Would try again.











When you don't quite want water....




Another dark and slightly charred brew.





I tried to like these Platinums, but I just can't.  





Peculiar flavor, this one.  I need to try it again and see.





I really like this one.  Trying to find them around here can be tough, though.  Only one place I know of carries them....and not all the time.





I really like Yuengling and Yuengling Light.....but they should stay out of the bock.  Didn't care for this one at all.....perhaps it's just because I'm so fond of Shiner Bock.




Meh.....could take it or leave it.





Surprisingly, I do tend to like these.



Ice cold !





I've always liked Beck's original.  Not a big fan of their new Saphire brew.


----------



## Dub (Jun 28, 2013)

One of the most relaxing brews......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy Beer Pics Batman, talk about variety


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Cheers!





Blood on the cooler, beer on the tailgate !!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Love it when going on a beer run and a friend says "Take my card, I'll get it".


----------



## Dub (Jun 28, 2013)

Good brews.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 28, 2013)

fish n beer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 28, 2013)

one for me an one for the dog


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> fish n beer



I know exactly how those are going to taste.

I'm thinking we need to go to Dub's for a taste fest.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 28, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I know exactly how those are going to taste.
> 
> I'm thinking we need to go to Dub's for a taste fest.



The fish or the beer  

I concur


----------



## Dub (Jun 28, 2013)

One of my dogs likes beer....the hoppy stuff that don't normally go for.  I prefer lager.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 28, 2013)

oh why not?  everyone that knows me knows I love a good cold beer so here goes a few 














































































[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]
















and of course a couple of reasons to not drink so much beer


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 28, 2013)

Had to have a foot pic!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 29, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Had to have a foot pic!





The pic in the bar it looks like a half gallon size beer.

Good stuff JT


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 29, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> The pic in the bar it looks like a half gallon size beer.
> 
> Good stuff JT



If you're gonna drink it, may as well do it all at once lol


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

garden detail


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> fish n beer





Hankus said:


> one for me an one for the dog






Daaaaang nephew, I can remember the days that all the fish went into the beer cooler.  Poppin a ice cold Bud with fish slime !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 29, 2013)

still at work and its nasty hot up here...yeah ima needing a cold beer right now


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaang nephew, I can remember the days that all the fish went into the beer cooler.  Poppin a ice cold Bud with fish slime !!!



separate the men from the boys


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaang nephew, I can remember the days that all the fish went into the beer cooler.  Poppin a ice cold Bud with fish slime !!!





Hankus said:


> separate the men from the boys



Ain't nothing like the taste of a good cold one going down with the smell of fresh fish rushing down your nostrils.

Umm. The smell of sucess.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 29, 2013)

Pbr and pbr only here fellers!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2013)

I shoulda taken a bunch of pics last night


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2013)

Had wings and a couple of 24oz Sam Adams summer ale with gf earlier. She wanted a nap and I figured I could use a table for one 

Hope she comes back and gets me!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 30, 2013)

I would post up some beer pics in here but some folks would get awfully upset with me if'n I did.

Mainly the big button peoples.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to you, Hankus!



Nic, That's some fine likker right there. you chasin those Coors with the Makers Mark, or the Makers Mark with the Coors?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2013)

Getting a good start right now!

Honey blond ale micro brew


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Where's Billy?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2013)

Even better now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

berry pickin beer


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Where's Billy?



Chillin'


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2013)

Here I am slinging beers tonight... Figured this would be appropriate 

Y'all come get one, I'll beer open for another couple hours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Here I am slinging beers tonight... Figured this would be appropriate
> 
> Y'all come get one, I'll beer open for another couple hours





Drankus would drank himself outta there !!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drankus would drank himself outta there !!


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jul 3, 2013)

*Do you remember*

This is what happens when you decide to hang stands during one of the hottest weekends on record, July 2010 Middle GA  over 100 degrees for 3 straight days.

We were actually grilling dogs on that charcoal chimney starter...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2013)

Crkrpr...that's good right there!!!

Ok I'm up and at it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

passengers


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

peaches n beer (kinda reminds me of a Rodney song)


----------



## SC Hunter (Jul 3, 2013)

I always tell myself I am going to take pictures while I'm drinking but I never remember too.

JT has the best thing going.....HE WORKS IN A BAR SERVING THE BEER. I wouldn't have a pay check if I did that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2013)

the cans of yesterday, dunno where the bottles went


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the cans of yesterday, dunno where the bottles went



Bottles sunk.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 5, 2013)

man I forgot to get pics of the huge washtubs full of beer and ice and jello shots last eve.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> man I forgot to get pics of the huge washtubs full of beer and ice and jello shots last eve.





Fill 'em back up and do it again !!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottles sunk.



You so bad


----------



## Glenn2399 (Jul 6, 2013)

JT-I'm assuming thatTuroni's is in Evansviile, In.  Was born and raised there.  When I go back to visit, it is a Mandatory stop.  I like the one on Main Street the best.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2013)

Glenn2399 said:


> JT-I'm assuming thatTuroni's is in Evansviile, In.  Was born and raised there.  When I go back to visit, it is a Mandatory stop.  I like the one on Main Street the best.



yeah this is the one right off the lloyd.  its 45 miles or so for me to get there from home so I dont get there often enough, but only 25 miles if staying with a lil girlie across the river in IN

I love that honey blonde ale micro brew!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2013)

Just finished up my 82nd hour for the week... Guess I'll have a beer or three at the only bar in a town of 500. Y'all drink up n be careful


----------



## Dub (Jul 7, 2013)

Same to you, Jim. 

 Sounds like it was past time to relax for you.





Had a couple rainy weather brews myself.  I like this version much better than their Boston Lager. Smoother finish.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2013)

fishin preps


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> We watch for bargains an keep at it 6,7,8 days a week



bottled PBR, I gotta find me some of those


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2013)

Lunch!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

equipment - check


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

fish - check


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

leave no evidence - check


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> fish - check



pic of the year brother!!! thanks for posting


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

that first swaller after a hot day


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

keep em comin


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> leave no evidence - check



That is a sad sight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is a sad sight.



How so


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> How so



Empty coolers always bring a tear to my eyes.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Empty coolers always bring a tear to my eyes.



there's fish in that cooler, or I wouldn't have water in it  Movin some overstock to another locale.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2013)

Us at the drive through beer store in PCB.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Us at the drive through beer store in PCB.



That's awesome!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Us at the drive through beer store in PCB.



man alive it'd be all I could do not to smoke the tires jus a lil


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## chewy32 (Jul 22, 2013)

Green beer is only good on certain days of the year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Us at the drive through beer store in PCB.


Where in PCB is that there stop and cop beer jernt?

Oh, and nice sigline btw..


----------



## chewy32 (Jul 22, 2013)

Had to add this one


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Wilson showed up. Can't drink alone.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

mud


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mud


YESSIR!!!!


----------



## Swamp000Rat (Aug 3, 2013)

lil fishin


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 16, 2013)

...


----------

